# re: closest to the 595 geometry



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

*re: closest to the 595 geometry*

I'm not sure if I'm reading the geo chart correctly...but is the 585 similar is almost every aspect except for the top tube not sloping and the head tube being 7mm shorter?

http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/g/e/geometrie_route_10.pdf

and is that for the 585 ultra? Because if not, there's no difference at all in the 595 and 585 geo's?


I'm asking because I need a new race bike. My 56 CAAD leaves me with just a little too much drop for me to be comfortable. And as I love my 595 too much to race, I've been looking for other frames with similar geo's to my XL 595. 

That was until my partner piped up the other day and said "why not just buy another Look and race that??"

 

So the search has begun!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

From what i can tell the 585 Origin is the same as the 595 
Going buy the web site the ultra 585 is not being offered any more so the 585 origin would be the same as your 595 in terms of Geo 
they geo changes for the optimum 
The 585 has proven tour de france preformance and was used last year for some of the classic one day races so it is a great ride for all ocasions 

I pick mine up on wednesday    sram force 

Does your partner ride??? cause you are very lucky lol not many partners are that understanding lol 


Twiggy73


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The HTL might vary from one year to the next, so be sure you look at the proper year.

The new headfit system is 5-7mm taller than the old 15mm top on the FSA IS standard headsets.

Your excessive drop problem on the CAAD can't be fixed with a stem angle change?


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Very fortunate as my partner does also ride. She said while we were looking for a house, if I could put off buying a new race bike until after we had a house sorted then I could (funds notwithstanding) look at getting another Look.

I accepted!  


And c-40, it's more to do with the what length stem I'm comfortable running in addition to the required saddle height. So, in a word, no.
Which is a pity, because otherwise the CAAD rides VERY well and if I didn't race I doubt I would have either noticed or been bothered enough by it to want to change.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

What would we think of a 2007 585 for around $1000 Aussie....?


----------

